# خبر عاجل المسيح الدجال خلاص اكيد ظهر



## جاسى (15 أبريل 2007)

*ثلاث دول بامريكا الوسطي تمنع دخول المسيح الدجال إلى أراضيها 


جواتيمالا سيتي (رويترز) - حظرت ثلاث دول في امريكا الوسطى دخول رجل يزعم أنه "المسيح الدجال" الى اراضيها بسبب خطابه ضد الكنيسة الكاثوليكية والديانة النظامية.

ومنعت كل من السلفادور وهندوراس وجواتيمالا دخول خوسيه دي خيسوس ميراندا الذي يرأس جماعة دينية لها تلفزيون يبث مواعظ الى عشرات من دول امريكا اللاتينية ويريد ان ينضم الى اتباعه في تجمع حاشد في جواتيمالا الاسبوع المقبل.

ويتحدث ميراندا (60 عاما) وهو مدمن هيروين سابق سجن لفترة قصيرة في شبابه في بلاده بورتوريكو علنا في فيديو على موقعه على الانترنت عن مدى حبه السابق للكوكايين وحلمه بالعمل في معمل للمخدرات في كولومبيا.

ودق ميراندا على ذراعه الوشم "666" الذي يميز المسيح الدجال ولكنه يقول انه "المسيح ولد مرة اخرى على الارض" دافعا بان تعاليم بولس الرسول توضح ان هذا هو ما يعنيه المسيح الدجال.

ويقول ان الكهنة الاخرين هم "مجموعة من المثليين" ويسخر من مراسم اسبوع الالام في امريكا اللاتينية ويصف التماثيل الثقيلة للمسيح التي يطوف بها الكاثوليك الشوارع بانها "دمى صغيرة".

ويصيح ميراندا بالاسبانية عبر مكبر صوت "البابا يجب ان يشعر بالخجل. يجب ان يرتدي سراويل مثل الرجال. يجب ان يقول الحقيقة ويتوقف عن الهراء."

ومنع توني ساكا رئيس السلفادور ميراندا من دخول البلاد في مارس اذار ووصفه بانه "خطر على الصحة العقلية". وقال ميراندا ان البلاد سيضربها زلزال بسبب هذا القرار.

وقال كارلوس سيستيرو مساعد ميراندا المعروف بلقب (اسقف الاساقفة) "انها محاكم تفتيش جديدة... من الواضح ان الدول الصغيرة هي دمى في يد الكنيسة الكاثوليكية."

وشهدت امريكا الوسطى ولاسيما جواتيمالا زيادة في التحول الى العديد من الكنائس خلال السنوات الاخيرة. وفي جواتيمالا على سبيل المثال ينتمي نحو 40 في المئة من السكان الان الى كنائس غير كاثوليكية.

وبدأ ميراندا الذي اسس ما يطلق عليه كنيسة "النمو في النعمة" نشاطه في عام 1986 في مستودع في ميامي. ويقول ان له اتباع في اكثر من 20 دولة غالبيتها في امريكا اللاتينية. وله ايضا محطة راديو وتلفزيون تبث على مدار الساعة.

وفي احد اشرطة الفيديو يشمر ميراندا ذو الشعر الاملس والحلل الفاخرة والسلاسل الذهبية عن ساعده ليكشف عن الرقم 666.

والعديد من الاتباع وضعوا هذا الرقم بالوشم قائلين انه رمز الحب وليس علامة الشيطان. ويقولون انه لا يوجد شيطان ولا توجد جهنم ولا يوجد شيء اسمه الخطيئة.

ولا يوجد للجماعة نظام عضوية رسمي ولكن ممثليها يقولون ان اعداد مشاهديه في التلفزيون يصل الى الملايين وتبلغ تبرعاتهم عدة ملايين من الدولارات.

واعطاه بعض اتباعه الاكثر سخاء شركات وسيارات فاخرة ومجوهرات ومنازل فاخرة في هيوستون وشاطئ ميامي.

ويقول منتقدو ميراندا انه ليس "الها بعث من الموت" ولكنه رئيس جماعة دينية خطير. ووصفه احد الوعاظ الانجيليين في السلفادور بانه "مصاب بجنون العظمة" وشبهه بجيم جونز الذي قاد 900 من اتباعه الى عملية انتحار جماعية في عام 1978.

ويخطط اتباع ميراندا لحضور اجتماع حاشد في جواتيمالا في 21 و22 ابريل نيسان يتزامن مع عيد ميلاده الحادي والستين.

من ميكا روزنبرج







واحدة من أتباع كنيسة النمو في النعمة وعلى ساقها وشم 666 في مؤتمر صحفي بجواتيمالا سيتي يوم الجمعة. رويترز.*


----------



## جاسى (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل المسيح الدجال خلاص اكيد ظهر*

*بيتهيئلى خبر مش بفلوس :smil12:
الف مبروك يا بشر المسيح قرب يجي
يلا هنتقابل فوق بقى
ههههههههههههههههههههههه ​*


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل المسيح الدجال خلاص اكيد ظهر*

ده نصاب مش مسيح دجال يا جاسي

المسيح الدجال مش هيقول علي نفسه كدا

اعماله هي اللي هتقول عليه مسيح دجال 

وكمان هيعمل معجزات ويشفي مرضي وتكون ليه قدرات اكتر من تخيلنا​


----------



## amali (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل المسيح الدجال خلاص اكيد ظهر*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم احفضنا من ثلاث من

عداب القبر

نار جهنم

فتن الدجال


----------



## اشراقة امل (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل المسيح الدجال خلاص اكيد ظهر*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم احفضنا من ثلاث من

عداب القبر

نار جهنم

فتن الدجال


----------



## جاسى (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل المسيح الدجال خلاص اكيد ظهر*

*تفتكر كده يا كوبتك
معنى كان نفسى يكون هو خلى الواحد يخلص بقى
ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## جاسى (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل المسيح الدجال خلاص اكيد ظهر*

*شكرا لمروركم انتوا الاتنين
ربنا يبارككم​*


----------



## meraaa (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل المسيح الدجال خلاص اكيد ظهر*

 مش عارفه اقول ايه بس مش حاسه اوى ياجاسى انه هو 
بس ياجماعه انا عاوزة اسال اى حد يعرف اى حاجه عن المسيح الدجال هو اتزكر فين فى الكتاب المقدس يااااااريت حد يجبلى حاجه دقيقه وايه بردو حكايه الشم ده بردو هو فعلا المسيح الدجال 666ده هيبقه الوشم بتاعو
اتمنى بجد توضيح من اى حد عنده معلومات 
وشكرا ياجاسى على الموضوع ربنا معاكى​


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل المسيح الدجال خلاص اكيد ظهر*



جاسى قال:


> *تفتكر كده يا كوبتك​*
> *معنى كان نفسى يكون هو خلى الواحد يخلص بقى*
> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *ميرسى لمرورك*
> ...


 
افتكر ونص يا جاسي :spor24: 

ومعلش خليها عليكي المرة دي

فيه ناس مش عايزة المسيح الدجال يجئ دلوقتي :t33: 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل المسيح الدجال خلاص اكيد ظهر*



meraaa قال:


> مش عارفه اقول ايه بس مش حاسه اوى ياجاسى انه هو
> 
> بس ياجماعه انا عاوزة اسال اى حد يعرف اى حاجه عن المسيح الدجال هو اتزكر فين فى الكتاب المقدس يااااااريت حد يجبلى حاجه دقيقه وايه بردو حكايه الشم ده بردو هو فعلا المسيح الدجال 666ده هيبقه الوشم بتاعو
> اتمنى بجد توضيح من اى حد عنده معلومات
> ...


 
اتفضلي يا ميرا دي المعلومات عن المسيح الدجال

في الانجيل وده الصح طبعا اني مسيح او مسحاء كذبة هتيجي بمعني انبياء يقوموا بعمل معجزات وايات خرافية 

" لانه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة وانبياء كذبة ويعطون آيات عظيمة وعجائب
حتى يضلوا لو امكن المختارين ايضا " 

( متي 24 : 11 )

" ورأيت من فم التنين ومن فم الوحش ومن فم النبي الكذاب ثلاثة
ارواح نجسة شبه ضفادع . "

اما لو جينا لويكبيديا 

هنلاقي المعلومات كالتالي : -

( المعلومات للتسلية ومعرفة ثقافة الغير فقط ولكنها خاطئة تمام حيث انها اسلامية وعبارة عن معتقدات اسطورية بالية و عندما اجد الوقت الكافي سوف اقوم بتعديلها بمراسلة موقع ويكبيديا )

*المسيح الدجال : -*

*الدجّال ، المسيح الدجّال* ، هو لقب لرجل يعد من علامات الساعة الكبرى عند المسلمين ، المقصود بالدجال الكذاب من الدَجَل والتغطية ، نظرا لكذبه وتمويهه وادعائه النبوة أولا وأنه المسيح عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام ثم ادعائه الألوهية بعد ذلك ، ويسُمّي الكذاب دجّالاً لأنّه يغطي الحقَّ بالباطل، أو هو المُموِّه ، فالدجّال يُلبس على الناس ويموّه لهم، وقيل سُمّي دجّالاً من دَجَلَ إذا ساح في الأرض. وجاء في التفسير الكبير: " وأمّا المسيح الدجّال فإنّما سُمّي مسيحاً لأحد وجهين أولهما : لأنّه ممسوح العين اليمنى، وثانيهما : لأنّه يمسح الأرض أي يقطعها في زمن قصير لهذا قيل له: دجّال لضربه في الأرض وقطعه أكثر نواحيها ، وقيل سُمّي دجّالاً من قوله : دَجَلَ الرجلُ إذا مَوَّه ولبَّس ".
لم يرد ذكر المسيح الدجال صراحة بالنص في القرآن الكريم لكن بعض المفسرين يرون أن هناك آيات تدل عليه في القرآن مثل الآية 158 من سورة الأنعام : ( هَلْ يَنْظُرُونَ إِلا أَنْ تَأْتِيَهُمُ الْمَلائِكَةُ أَوْ يَأْتِيَ رَبُّكَ أَوْ يَأْتِيَ بَعْضُ آيَاتِ رَبِّكَ يَوْمَ يَأْتِي بَعْضُ آيَاتِ رَبِّكَ لا يَنْفَعُ نَفْسًا إِيمَانُهَا لَمْ تَكُنْ آمَنَتْ مِنْ قَبْلُ أَوْ كَسَبَتْ فِي إِيمَانِهَا خَيْرًا قُلِ انْتَظِرُوا إِنَّا مُنْتَظِرُونَ) ، بينما ورد ذكره صراحة في السنة النبوية المطهرة وذلك في عديد من الأحاديث مثل حديث تميم الداري .
والمصادر الإسلامية عند أهل السنة غنية بأخبار وأحاديث الدجال ، بينما عند الشيعة يكاد يكون الاهتمام به شبه منعدم ، مما دعا بعض الباحثين لطرح نظرية أن الدجال قد يكون هو ذاته الشخص الملقب بالسفياني عند الشيعة .
‏وعن ‏ ‏علي ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ، ‏عن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال : ذكرنا ‏ ‏الدجال ‏عند النبي ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو نائم ‏ ‏فاستيقظ محمرا لونه فقال: ( غير ذلك أخوف لي عليكم ) ، رواه أحمد.
‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏عن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم : ‏ ( ثلاث إذا خرجن لم ينفع نفسا إيمانها لم تكن آمنت من قبل أو كسبت في إيمانها خيرا ‏ ‏طلوع الشمس من مغربها والدخان ودابة الأرض ) ، رواه أحمد .

صفاته :
عند ظهوره فهو رجل شاب جسيم هجان أحمر البشرة ، قطط أي شديد جعودة شعر الرأس كأن رأسه وشعره غصن شجرة ، كأن رأسه أصلة أي تشبه رأس أفعى الأصلة ، أجلى الجبهة عريض النحر ، في رواية أنه قصير وأفحج أي متباعد ما بين الفخذين وفيه انحناء في ظهره ، أعور العين اليمنى كأنها نخامة على حائط مجصص وكأنها عنبة طافية وفي روايات أن إحدى عينيه كأنها كوكب دري وأنه ممسوح العين اليسرى وعليها ظفرة غليظة ومكتوب على جيهته كفر أو كافر يقرؤها كل مؤمن قارئ أو غير قارئ ، كما يروي في الآثار أنه عقيم لا يولد له ، وهو أشبه الناس برجل يدعى عبد العزى بن قطن كما جاء في الأحاديث .
وتروي بعض الآثار الإسلامية التي ذكرها ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية أنه يظهر مدعيا الصلاح والتقوى ثم عندما يشتد أمره يعلن نبوته ثم ألوهيته فتخسف عينه عندها وتقطع أذنه ويكتب على جبهته كفر

*علامات ظهوره :*

حدوث علامات الساعة الصغرى . 

من حديث رواه أحمد : " لا يخرج ‏ ‏الدجال حتى يذهل الناس عن ذكره وحتى تترك الأئمة ذكره على المنابر " . 

توقف نخل بيسان عن إنتاج الثمر وجفاف بحيرة طبرية وجفاف عبن زغر ، كما جاء في حديث مسلم . 

عن ‏ ‏عمير بن هانئ العنسي ‏ ‏سمعت ‏ ‏عبد الله بن عمر ‏ ‏يقول : (‏ كنا عند رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قعودا ‏ ‏فذكر ‏ ‏الفتن ‏ ‏فأكثر ذكرها حتى ذكر ‏ ‏ فتنة الأحلاس ‏ ‏فقال قائل يا رسول الله وما ‏ ‏ فتنة ‏ الأحلاس ‏ ‏قال هي ‏ ‏فتنة ‏ ‏هرب وحرب ثم ‏ ‏فتنة ‏ ‏السراء دخلها ‏ ‏أو دخنها ‏ ‏من تحت قدمي رجل من أهل بيتي يزعم أنه مني وليس مني إنما ‏ ‏وليي ‏ ‏المتقون ثم ‏ ‏يصطلح ‏ ‏الناس على رجل كورك على ‏ ‏ضلع ‏ ‏ثم ‏ ‏فتنة ‏ ‏الدهيماء ‏ ‏لا تدع أحدا من هذه الأمة إلا لطمته لطمة فإذا قيل انقطعت تمادت يصبح الرجل فيها مؤمنا ‏ ‏ويمسي كافرا حتى يصير الناس إلى ‏ ‏فسطاطين ‏ ‏فسطاط إيمان لا نفاق فيه وفسطاط نفاق لا إيمان فيه إذا كان ‏ ‏ذاكم فانتظروا ‏ ‏الدجال ‏ ‏من اليوم أو غد ) ، رواه أحمد . 

من حديث رواه أحمد ، قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم : "‏ ‏إن أمام ‏ ‏ الدجال ‏سنين خداعة يكذب فيها الصادق ويصدق فيها الكاذب ويخون فيها الأمين ويؤتمن فيها الخائن ويتكلم فيها ‏‏الرويبضة ‏ ‏قيل وما الرويبضة ؟‏ ‏قال ‏الفويسق ‏ ‏يتكلم في أمر العامة " . 

قبله بثلاث سنوات تحبس السماء ثلث قطرها والأرض ثلث نباتها في السنة الأولى ، وتحبس السماء ثلثي قطرها والأرض ثلثي نباتها ، وفي السنة الثالثة تحبس الأرض قطرها كله والأرض نباتها كله . 

طلوع النجم أو الكوكب ذو الذنب وحدوث آية الدخان لقول الصحابي عبد الله بن عباس حيث ورد عن جرير وابن أبى حاتم عن عبدالله بن أبى مليكه قال : (غدوت على ابن عباس رضى الله عنهما ذات يوم فقال : ما نمت الليلة حتى أصبحت قلت : لم ؟ قال : قالوا طلع الكوكب ذو الذنب فخشيت أن يكون الدخان قد طرق فما نمت حتى أصبحت )، و في رواية أخرى أوردها الحاكم في مستدركه بسنده عن أبى مليكه قال غدوت على ابن عباس رضى الله عنهما ذات يوم فقال ما نمت البارحة حتى أصبحت قلت لم ؟ قال : قالوا طلع الكوكب ذو الذنب فخشيت أن يكون الدجال قد طرق )، وقال الحاكم في مستدركه حديث صحيح على شرط الشيخين البخاري ومسلم . 

الملحمة بين المسلمين والروم النصارى حيث ما جاء في الحديث تكون هدنة بين المسلمين وبين (بني الأصفر) الروم فيغدرون ، فيأتون المسلمين تحت ثمانين غاية راية ، تحت كل راية اثنا عشر ألفا ، أي أن تعداد جيشهم 960 ألف مقاتل . 

فتح الروم والقسطنطينية ، وروما للحديث : قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ : ( ‏ عمران ‏ ‏ بيت المقدس ‏ ‏خراب ‏ ‏يثرب ‏ ‏وخراب ‏ ‏يثرب ‏ ‏خروج ‏ ‏الملحمة ‏ ‏وخروج ‏ ‏الملحمة ‏ ‏فتح ‏ ‏القسطنطينية ‏ ‏وفتح ‏ ‏القسطنطينية ‏ ‏خروج ‏ ‏الدجال ‏ ‏ثم ضرب على فخذه ‏ ‏أو على ‏ ‏منكبه ‏ ‏ثم قال إن هذا لحق كما أنك قاعد ) ، رواه أحمد. 

يخرج من غضبة يغضبها كما جاء في صحيح مسلم. 
*مكانه الآن :*

كما جاء في الحديث الدجال حي وعمره طويل مقارنة بأعمار البشر العاديين و الاختلاف بين الباحثين هو أن بعض العلماء السلفيين يرون أنه لايزال موجودا حتى اليوم محبوسا ومقيدا بالسلاسل في الجزيرة التي شاهده فيها الصحابي تميم الداري وأنه لم يؤذن له وفيما يلي نص الحديث :

روى مسلم عن فاطمة بنت قيس أنها قالت : سمعت نداء المنادي ( منادي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ينادي الصلاة جامعة فخرجت الي المسجد فصليت مع رسول الله وكنت في النساء اللاتي يلين ظهور القوم . فلما قضى رسول الله صلاته جلس على المنبر وهو يضحك فقال : ( ليلزم كل إنسان مصلاه) . ثم قال أتدرون لما جمعتكم ؟) قالوا :الله ورسوله أعلم . قال : ( والله إني ماجمعتكم لرغبة ولا لرهبة ولكن جمعتكم لأن تميما الداري كان رجلا نصرانيا فجاء فبايع وأسلم وحدثني حديثا وافق الذي كنت أحدثكم عن المسيح الدجال ، حدثني أنه ركب في سفينة بحرية مع ثلاثين رجلا من لخم وجذام. فلعب بهم الموج شهرا في البحر ثم أرفئوا الي جزيرة في البحر حين مغرب الشمس فجلس في اقرُب السفينة فدخلوا الجزيرة فلقيتهم دابة أهلب كثيرة الشعر لايدرون ماقبله من دبره من كثرة الشعر فقالوا : (ويلك ماأنت ؟) 
فقالت : (أنا الجساسة)، قالوا: (وما الجساسة ؟) قالت: (أيها القوم إنطلقوا الي هذا الرجل في الدير فأنه الي خبركم بالاشواق). قال : (لما سمّت لنا رجلا فرِقنا منها أن تكون شيطانة) . قال: (فانطلقنا سراعا حتى دخلنا الدير . فإذا فيه أعظم إنسان رأيناه قط وأشده وثاقا مجموعة يداه الي عنقه مابين ركبتيه الي كعبيه بالحديد) قلنا ويلك ماأنت ؟) قال : (قد قدرتم على خبري فأخبروني ماأنتم ؟) قالوا نحن أناس من العرب ركبنا في سفينة بحرية فصادفنا البحر حتى أغتلم فلعب بنا الموج شهرا ثم أرفينا الي جزيرتك هذه فجلسنا في اقرُبها فدخلنا الجزيرة فلقيتنا دابة أهلب كثير الشعر لاندري قلبه من دبره من كثرة الشعر فقلنا ويلك ماانت ؟ فقالت أنا الجساسة قلنا وماالجساسة ؟ قالت اعمدوا الي هذا الرجل بالدير. فإنه الي خبركم بالاشواق. فأقبلنا اليك سراعا وفزعنا منها ولم نأمن أن تكون شيطانة ) فقال : (أخبروني عن نخل بيسان) فقلنا عن أي شأنها تستخبر ؟) قال: (أسألكم عن نخلها هل يثمر ؟) قلنا : (نعم) قال : (اما أنها يوشك ان لايثمر). قال : (أخبروني عن بحرية طبرية. قلنا عن أي شأنها تستخبر ؟) قال : (هل فيها ماء ؟ ) ، قلنا هي كثيرة الماء) . قال إن ماءها يوشك أن يذهب). قال : (أخبروني عن عين زغر) . قالوا عن أي شأنها تستخبر ؟) قال : (هل في العين ماء ؟ وهل يزرع أهلها بماء العين ؟) قلنا له : (نعم هي كثيرة الماء وأهلها يزرعون من مائها) . قال : (أخبروني عن نبي الاميين مافعل ؟) قالوا : (قد خرج من مكة ونزل يثرب)، قال  أقاتلته العرب ؟) قلنا : (نعم) . قال كيف صنع بهم) ؟ فأخبرناه أنه قد ظهر على من يليه من العرب وأطاعوه . قال لهم  قد كان ذاك اما أن ذلك خير لهم أن يطيعوه وإني أخبركم عني : أنا المسيح وأني أوشك أن يؤذن لي في الخروج فأخرج فأسير في الارض فلا أدع قرية الا هبطتها في أربعين ليلة غير مكة وطيبة فهما محرمتان علي كلتاهما كلما أردت أن أدخل واحدة أو أحداهما إستقبلني ملَك بيده السيف صلتاً يصدني عنها وإن على كل نقب منها ملائكة يحرسونها ) قالت فاطمة : قال رسول الله وطعن بمخصرته في المنبر : ( هذه طيبة . هذه طيبة . هذه طيبة ) يعني المدينة ( ألا هل كنت حدثتكم ذلك فقال الناس  : (نعم) قال الرسول  فإنه أعجبني حديث تميم فإنه وافق الذي كنت أحدثكم عنه وعن المدينة ومكة إلا أنه في بحر الشام أو في بحر اليمن لا بل من المشرق ماهو من قبل المشرق ماهو من قبل المشرق وأومأ بيده الشريفة الي المشرق )

بينما يرى أحد المفكرين المصريين وهو محمد عيسى داوود في أبحاثه المتعلقة بالدجال وظاهرة الأطباق الطائرة ومثلث برمودا أن الدجال كان مقيدا وفك قيده وهو الآن حر طليق ويقف خلف المؤامرات العالمية ومنظمات الماسونية وأنه يتسبب في حوداث الاختفاء في مثلث برمودا وأنه مسئول عن ظاهرة الأطباق الطائرة وأنه هو أيضا السامري المذكور في القرآن الذي أضل بني إسرائيل وجعلهم يعبدون عجلا ذهبيا له خوار صنعه لهم من حلي المصريين في عهد الخروج مع موسى ، كما يعتقد المفكر المصري بأن الدجال يعلن عن نفسه من خلال شعار الهرم ذو العين الواحدة الموجود على ظهر الورقات المالية من فئة الواحد دولار أمريكي . 



*مكان خروجه و حركته في الأرض ومقتله :*

قبل خروج الدجال مباشرة وكما ورد في الأحاديث فإن معركة كبيرة (الملحمة) يُعتقد أنها بقيادة المهدي المنتظر ستقع في الشام بين المسلمين وفسطاطهم بدمشق ، وبين النصارى الروم في مكان بالشام يسمى بالأعماق أو دابق قرب حلب بسوريا بعد غدر الروم ونقضهم الهدنة (يرى بعض الباحثين أنها قد تكون معركة هرمجدون الفاصلة بين الخير والشر والتي يؤمن بها اليهود والنصارى والمذكورة في الكتاب المقدس ) ، حيث يصالح المسلمون الروم صلحا آمنا ويشتركون معا في مقاتلة عدو من ورائهم فينتصرون و يغنمون ثم يعودن إلى مرج ذي تلول أي أرض خضراء يكثر فيها النبات عند دابق قرب حلب فيرفع رجل من الروم الصليب ويقول: غلب الصليب، فيغضب رجل من المسلمين، فيقوم إليه فيقتله فعند ذلك يغدر الروم ويجتمعون للملحمة ويعدون لها في 9 أشهر ، فيأتون تحت ثمانين راية، تحت كل راية اثنا عشر ألفاً أي أن تعداد جيشهم 960 ألفا ويخرج لهم جيش المسلمين من المدينة من خيار أهل الأرض يومئذ، فإذا تصافوا قالت الروم: خلوا بيننا وبين الذين سبوا منا نقاتلهم، فيقول المسلمون: لا والله، لا نخلي بينكم وبين إخواننا فيقاتلونهم فينهزم ثلث لا يتوب الله عليهم أبداً، ويقتل ثلثهم أفضل الشهداء عند الله، وروي أنه يكون عند ذاك القتال ردة شديدة فيشترط المسلمون شرطة للموت لا ترجع إلا غالبة، فيقتتلون حتى يحجز بينهم الليل ، فيبقى هؤلاء كل غير غالب وتفنى الشرطة ، ثم يشترط المسلمون شرطة للموت لا ترجع إلا غالبة فيقتتلون ثم يبقى هؤلاء وهؤلاء كل غير غالب وتفنى الشرطة، ثم يشترط المسلمون شرطة للموت لا ترجع إلا غالبة فيقتتلون حتى يحجز بينهم الليل فيفيء هؤلاء وهؤلاء كل غير غالب وتفنى الشرطة ، فإذا كان اليوم الرابع نهض إلي جيش المسلمين بقية أهل الإسلام فيجعل الله الدائرة علي الروم النصارى فيقتتلون مقتلة قيل أنه لا يرُى مثلها حتى إن الطائر ليمر بجنباتهم فما يخلفهم حتى يخر ميتاً ويعد الرجل من تبقى من عائلته أو قبيلته كانوا مائْة فلا يجدونه بقي منهم إلا الرجل الواحد ، فلا يفرح أحد بغنيمة عنئذ أو ميراث ، و يفتتح جيش المسلمين وضمنهم 70 ألف من بني إسحاق كما جاء في الحديث مدينة القسطنطينية ومدينة روما بالتكبير و التسبيح وبينما هم كذلك إذا سمعوا الصريخ وهو إبليس يقول أن الدجال قد خلفهم في ذراريهم وأهليهم ( وهي كذبة فلم يكن قد خرج بعد ) فيتركون ما في أيديهم ويُقبلون فيبعثون عشرة فوارس طليعة للاستطلاع قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إني لأعلم أسماءهم وأسماء آبَائِهم وألوانَ خيولهم هم خير فوارس على ظهر الأرض يومئذٍ"، وفي رواية أن الملحمة الكبرى وفتحُ القسطنطينية وخروجُ الدجال في 7 أشهر وفي أخرى 6 سنوات يخرج الدجال في السابعة .
ويقول ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية : " يؤذن له في الخروج في آخر الزمان بعد فتح المسلمين مدينة الروم المسماة بقسطنطينية فيكون بدء ظهوره من أصبهان من حارة منها يقال لها اليهودية وينصره من أهلها سبعون ألف يهودي عليهم الأسلحة والتيجان وهي الطيالسة الخضراء، وكذلك ينصره سبعون ألفاً من التتار وخلق من أهل خراسان فيظهر أولاً في صورة ملك من الملوك الجبابرة ثم يدعي النبوة ثم يدعي الربوبية، فيتبعه على ذلك الجهلة من بني آدم والطغام من الرعاعٍ والعوام، ويخالفه ويرد عليه من هدى الله من عباده الصالحين وحزب الله المتقين، يأخذ البلاد بلداً بلداً وحصناً حصناً وإقليماً إقليماً وكورة كورة، ولا يبقى بلد من البلاد إلا وطئه بخيله ورجله غير مكة والمدينة "
وأيامه منذ ظهوره إلى نهايته هي 40 سنة وفي رواية 40 يوما ، يوم كسنة ويوم كشهر ويوم كأسبوع وسائر أيامه مثل الأيام العادية وفي رواية وآخر أيامه كالشررة يصبح أحدكم على باب ‏ ‏المدينة ‏ ‏فلا يبلغ بابها الآخر حتى يمسي فقيل له يا رسول الله كيف نصلي في تلك الأيام القصار قال تقدرون فيها الصلاة كما تقدرونها في هذه الأيام الطوال ثم صلوا .
وسرعة تحركه في الأرض كالغيث ( المطر ) استدبرته الرياح ، و يقال أن له حمار يركبه عرض ما بين أذنيه 40 ذراعا .

يظهر من قبل المشرق و تحديدا في مكان أو خلة بين الشام والعراق فيخرب ويعيث فسادا في الأرض يمينا ويسارا ، في أحاديث أنه يظهر من إقليم خراسان ، ويؤمن به ويتبعه 70 ألفا من يهود أصفهان عليهم الطيلسان وكلهم ذو سيف محلى وساج ، كما يتبعه ويؤمن به أقوام كأن وجوههم المجان المطرقة ، إضافة للمنافقين من المسلمين حيث للحديث الذي رواه ابن ماجة : " ينشأُ نشءٌ يقرءون القرآن لا يجاوز تراقيهم ، كلما خرج قرن قطع ، حتى يخرج في عراضهم الدجال "
ويهرب الناس منه إلى الجبال كما جاء في الحديث في مسلم : ليفرن الناس من الدجال في الجبال. قالت أم شريك: يا رسول الله فأين العرب يومئذ؟ قال: هم قليل .
ويسير الدجال بجيوشه قادما من الشرق قاصدا غزو المدينة المنورة ويلتف حولها فيصعد جبل أحد فيطلع فينظر إلى المدينة فيقول لأصحابه : ( ألا ترون هذا القصر الأبيض ، هذا مسجد أحمد ) ثم يأتي المدينة فيجد بكل نقب من نقابها ملكا مصلتا ويقيم مقرا له في ‏الظريب الأحمر ‏‏عند سبخة الجرف ‏فترجف ‏ ‏المدينة في ‏ ‏بأهلها ثلاث رجفات فلا يبقى منافق ولا منافقة ولا فاسق ولا فاسقة إلا خرج إليه ‏ ‏فتخلص المدينة وتنفي ‏ ‏الخبث ‏ ‏منها كما ينفي ‏ ‏الكير ‏ ‏خبث ‏ ‏الحديد ‏ ‏ويدعى ذلك اليوم يوم الخلاص كما سماه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ويحاول دخولها لكنه يفشل فالملائكة تمنعه من ذلك ولا يدع الدجال مكانا أو قرية في الأرض إلا دخلها وغزاها ووطئها في فترة زمنية هي 40 ليلة ، إلا مكة والمدينة فهما محرمتان عليه .
وجاء في الحديث عن مسلم وأحمد : تغزون جزيرة العرب، فيفتحها الله عز وجل، ثم فارس، فيفتحها الله عز وجل، ثم تغزون الروم، فيفتحها الله، ثم تغزون الدجال فيفتحه الله .
ويحارب المسلمون الذين طالبهم رسول الله بالثبات - كما ورد في الحديث ( يا عباد الله فاثبتوا) - جيش الدجال على ضفاف نهر الأردن بحيث يكون المسلمون شرق النهر و الدجال غربه وأشد المسلمين عليه هم من قبيلة بني تميم، ويحاصر الدجال بقيتهم في جبل الدخان بالشام وبينما هم كذلك ينزل المسيح عيسى بن مريم عند المنارة البيضاء شرقي دمشق ليقود المسلمين حكما عدلا وإمام مقسطا والعرب ‏ هم يومئذ قليل وأكثرهم‏ ‏ببيت المقدس ‏ ‏وإمامهم رجل صالح فبينما إمامهم قد تقدم ‏ ‏يصلي بهم الصبح إذ نزل عليهم ‏ ‏عيسى بن مريم ‏ ‏فيرجع ذلك الإمام ينكص‏ ‏ليتقدم ‏ ‏عيسى ‏ ‏يصلي بالناس فيضع ‏ ‏عيسى ‏ ‏يده بين كتفيه ثم يقول له : ( تقدم فصل فإنها لك أقيمت )‏ ‏فيصلي بهم إمامهم وبعدها يقول‏ ‏عيسى ‏ ‏عليه السلام ‏ : ( ‏افتحوا الباب ) فيفتح ووراءه الدجال ، وليقوم بتتبع الدجال الذي يفر منه ويذوب مثل الملح ما أن يراه ، ويقول ‏ ‏عيسى ‏ ‏عليه السلام ‏: ( ‏إن لي فيك ضربة لن تسبقني بها ) فيدركه عند (باب ‏ ‏اللد ‏ ‏الشرقي) فيقتله ويري المسلمين دمه في حربته فيهزم الله ‏ ‏اليهود ‏ ‏فلا يبقى شيء مما خلق الله ‏ ‏يتوارى به يهودي إلا أنطق الله ذلك الشيء لا حجر ولا شجر ولا حائط ولا دابة إلا قال يا عبد الله المسلم هذا يهودي فتعال اقتله إلاالغرقد فإنها من شجرهم لا تنطق ، ثم يَمْكُثُ عيسى في الأرض أربعين سنة إماماً عادِلاً وحَكَماً مُقْسطاً.

*المسيح الدجال عند النصارى :*

يعتقد بعض الباحثين أنه تم ذكر المسيح الدجال في الكتاب المقدس الإنجيل في سفر الرؤيا وهو المسمى بالوحش الذي يتكلم بالإلحاد و العظائم على الله سبحانه وتعالى و يحارب القديسين ويكون الحاكم في الامبراطورية الرومانية الجديدة كما يرى بعض المفسرين :
13: 1 ثم وقفت على رمل البحر فرأيت وحشا طالعا من البحر له سبعة رؤوس و عشرة قرون و على قرونه عشرة تيجان و على رؤوسه اسم تجديف 13: 2 و الوحش الذي رايته كان شبه نمر و قوائمه كقوائم دب و فمه كفم اسد و اعطاه التنين قدرته و عرشه و سلطانا عظيما 13: 3 و رايت واحدا من رؤوسه كانه مذبوح للموت و جرحه المميت قد شفي و تعجبت كل الارض وراء الوحش 13: 4 و سجدوا للتنين الذي اعطى السلطان للوحش و سجدوا للوحش قائلين من هو مثل الوحش من يستطيع ان يحاربه 13: 5 و اعطي فما يتكلم بعظائم و تجاديف و اعطي سلطانا ان يفعل اثنين و اربعين شهرا 13: 6 ففتح فمه بالتجديف على الله ليجدف على اسمه و على مسكنه و على الساكنين في السماء 13: 7 و اعطي ان يصنع حربا مع القديسين و يغلبهم و اعطي سلطانا على كل قبيلة و لسان و امة 13: 8 فسيسجد له جميع الساكنين على الارض الذين ليست اسماؤهم مكتوبة منذ تاسيس العالم في سفر حياة الخروف الذي ذبح 13: 9 من له اذن فليسمع 13: 10 ان كان احد يجمع سبيا فالى السبي يذهب و ان كان احد يقتل بالسيف فينبغي ان يقتل بالسيف هنا صبر القديسين و ايمانهم 13: 11 ثم رايت وحشا اخر طالعا من الارض و كان له قرنان شبه خروف و كان يتكلم كتنين 13: 12 و يعمل بكل سلطان الوحش الاول امامه و يجعل الارض و الساكنين فيها يسجدون للوحش الاول الذي شفي جرحه المميت 13: 13 و يصنع ايات عظيمة حتى انه يجعل نارا تنزل من السماء على الارض قدام الناس 13: 14 و يضل الساكنين على الارض بالايات التي اعطي ان يصنعها امام الوحش قائلا للساكنين على الارض ان يصنعوا صورة للوحش الذي كان به جرح السيف و عاش 13: 15 و اعطي ان يعطي روحا لصورة الوحش حتى تتكلم صورة الوحش و يجعل جميع الذين لا يسجدون لصورة الوحش يقتلون 13: 16 و يجعل الجميع الصغار و الكبار و الاغنياء و الفقراء و الاحرار و العبيد تصنع لهم سمة على يدهم اليمنى او على جبهتهم 13: 17 و ان لا يقدر احد ان يشتري او يبيع الا من له السمة او اسم الوحش او عدد اسمه 13: 18 هنا الحكمة من له فهم فليحسب عدد الوحش فانه عدد انسان و عدده ست مئة و ستة و ستون ( 666 ) .


----------



## قيثارة الروح (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل المسيح الدجال خلاص اكيد ظهر*

الحرب على الارض مستمرة ما بين معسكر الشر ومعسكر الخير
،الايمان من عدمه


----------



## tina_tina (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل المسيح الدجال خلاص اكيد ظهر*

ميرسى يا جاسى على الموضوع
وميرسى جدااااااااااااااااااااايا كوبتك على المعلومات الهايلة دى


----------



## جاسى (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل المسيح الدجال خلاص اكيد ظهر*

*ميرسى ليكى ميرا على مرورك واهتمامك بالموضوع
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## جاسى (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل المسيح الدجال خلاص اكيد ظهر*

*ليه بس كوبتك
خليه يكون هو خلى الواحد يروح بقى ويتبسط هناك:smil12: 
ميرسى خالص كوبتك على المعلومات الجميله ديه والمهمه جدا طبعا
شكرا لاهتمامك ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## جاسى (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل المسيح الدجال خلاص اكيد ظهر*

*ميرسى قيثاره وتينا على المرور
شكرا ليكوا وربنا يبارككوا​*


----------



## meraaa (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل المسيح الدجال خلاص اكيد ظهر*

شكرااااااااا ياكوبتك بجد على المعلومات الهايله دى بجد ميرسى
بس انا عاوزة اسال على حاجه مافيش فى الكتاب المقدس حاجه صريحه عن المسيح الدجال 
يعنى مافيش كلمه المسيح الدجال ...هى رموز بس صح؟
وشكرااااااااا تانى ليك يامينا انت وجاسى​


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل المسيح الدجال خلاص اكيد ظهر*



جاسى قال:


> *ليه بس كوبتك​*
> *خليه يكون هو خلى الواحد يروح بقى ويتبسط هناك:smil12: *
> *ميرسى خالص كوبتك على المعلومات الجميله ديه والمهمه جدا طبعا*
> 
> *شكرا لاهتمامك ربنا يباركك*​


 
طيب روحي لوحدك يا جاسي فيه ناس لسه وراها رسالات عايزة تكملها

:beee:

والعفو اي خدمة ​


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل المسيح الدجال خلاص اكيد ظهر*



meraaa قال:


> شكرااااااااا ياكوبتك بجد على المعلومات الهايله دى بجد ميرسى
> 
> بس انا عاوزة اسال على حاجه مافيش فى الكتاب المقدس حاجه صريحه عن المسيح الدجال
> يعنى مافيش كلمه المسيح الدجال ...هى رموز بس صح؟
> ...


 
العفو يا ميرا

لاء مفيش حاجة صريحة عن المسيح الدجال غير عند المسلمين 

وبيسموه المسيخ الدجال

احنا عندنا مسحاء كذبة بمعني انبياء كذبة يعملوا ايات ومعجزات 

وطبعا يتضمنوا الوحش وهينزل ايليا واخنوخ للارض مرة تانية 

ويحاربوا سلطان الوحش ويثبتوا المؤمنين ويموتوا معهم

ثم تاتي النهاية

انشاء الله ها اعمل موضوع يتضمن الرد علي الاسئلة دي​


----------



## thelife.pro (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل المسيح الدجال خلاص اكيد ظهر*

شكرا لجاسي على الموضوع 
وشكرا لكوبتك على المعلومات الرائعة 

جاسي على شو مستعجلة 
شو انت واثقة من حالك 
وانك فورا داخلة الجنة 
وين رايحة بالزحمة والحساب 
الله يجيرنا من الحساب 

يجي المسيح ليوم او بكرا او بعد 
نحنا ايماننا بالله بدوم لنموت ان شاء الله 
ومن كان قريب من الله لا يخيفه شيء 
تحياتي للجميع 

سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## meraaa (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل المسيح الدجال خلاص اكيد ظهر*



Coptic Man قال:


> العفو يا ميرا
> 
> لاء مفيش حاجة صريحة عن المسيح الدجال غير عند المسلمين
> 
> ...



 شكرااااااا يامينا بجد على التوضيح
ربنا يباركك يارب​


----------



## monlove (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل المسيح الدجال خلاص اكيد ظهر*

موضوع هايل بس هو خلاص النهاية اوشكت علي الاقتراب مش عن المسيح الدجال بس ولكن بسبب الحروب والزلازل والبراكين 
هي من علامات الساعة 
وربنا يرحمنا


----------



## blue eyes (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل المسيح الدجال خلاص اكيد ظهر*



Coptic Man قال:


> ده نصاب مش مسيح دجال يا جاسي
> 
> المسيح الدجال مش هيقول علي نفسه كدا
> 
> ...




عزيزي حسب مانك كاتب بردك انو المسيح الدجال رح يعمل معجزات ويشفى مرضى ممكن اعرف مدى صحة هل الكلام ,,وشكرا على الموضوع المفيد.


----------



## Coptic Man (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل المسيح الدجال خلاص اكيد ظهر*



blue eyes قال:


> عزيزي حسب مانك كاتب بردك انو المسيح الدجال رح يعمل معجزات ويشفى مرضى ممكن اعرف مدى صحة هل الكلام ,,وشكرا على الموضوع المفيد.


 
صحة الكلام من الكتاب المقدس

والاية دي بتثبته

" لانه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة وانبياء كذبة ويعطون آيات عظيمة وعجائب
حتى يضلوا لو امكن المختارين ايضا " 

( متي 24 : 11 )


----------



## جاسى (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل المسيح الدجال خلاص اكيد ظهر*

*شكرا كلكم لمروركم وربنا يبارككم
زا لايف الفكره مش خوف الفكره انى اشتقت للقاعده معاه نفسى اروح هناك احسن بكتير:smil12: 
ماشى يا كوبتك وصل الرسالات مهو انا كمان نفسى بس برضه هناك احسن بكتير:smil12: 
شكرا مونو لاف على المرور وربنا هيرحمنا بس لو احنا اللى عايزين من قلوبنا ومدام عايزين يبقى ننفذ بافعال مش بس كلام
وربنا يبارككم كلكم وباذن يسوع نتقابل فوق كلنا
ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل المسيح الدجال خلاص اكيد ظهر*

مش ممكن يكون هو ده النبي لبكذاب او المسيح الدجال كما يقول العرب لان كما ورد في صفر الرؤيا ان المسيح الدجال يجب ان يكون من اصل يهودي و ان تقوم حرب قوية جدا تحتشد فيها القوة ضد و مع اسرائيل و تنتهي الحرب و اصابته اصابة موت ثم يقوم منها و تنادي به اسرائيل ملكا و يكون قد تم بناء الهيكل فيكون مركزه اما هذا الكائن الذي يدعي انهو هو فهو غرضه الشهرة و المال فقط بس الاحسن نستعد و ربنا يحمينا جميعا


----------



## جاسى (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل المسيح الدجال خلاص اكيد ظهر*

*بظبططططط 
المهم اننا نستعد وربنا يباركك و
شكرا لمرورك​*


----------



## answer me muslims (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل المسيح الدجال خلاص اكيد ظهر*

كلام غلط طبعا
المسيح الد
جال هيكون اقوى من كده بكثير لدرجه ان فى مخترين هيتبعوة وكمان المسيح الدجال هيبتدى يعمل معهجزاته ويشهر نفسه فى سن 30 زى السيد المسيح مش فى سن 60


----------



## جاسى (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل المسيح الدجال خلاص اكيد ظهر*

*اه فعلا يا انسر وده كان بس خبر نازل من فتره بس الفكره ان الناس تستعد حتى لو مش ظهر
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## elmasee7 7ayati90 (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل المسيح الدجال خلاص اكيد ظهر*

الله ستر


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خبر عاجل المسيح الدجال خلاص اكيد ظهر*

واضح ان الراجل ده الادمان لحس دماغه وبعدين ملقاش غير اسم ميرندا ...ليه مفيش اسامى رجالى عندهم ولا ايه هههههههههههههه .............ميرسى يا جاسى وميرسى يا كوبتك للشرح الوافى للامور وربنا معاكم .


----------

